# Generac MC-38 ?



## ford390gashog (Jan 4, 2008)

I was given a very nice late 70's Generac MC-38 3800 watt generator.I am just trying to get some basic infor for the unit ,but so far I can't a thing.I am in need of a carb kit and would like to know what company made the engine as there is no markings on it. The only markings are from Generac listing it as 3800 watts 31.26 amps @120 and for use in RV's.


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

The engine is most likely built by Generac, I have dealer access to Generac parts look-up. But, You need to look all over this unit for a four digit number with a dash then a single number, This will be the model number. There is nothing found with the numbers you have posted thus far.


----------



## ford390gashog (Jan 4, 2008)

I found number 6938-0 on the plate as the model number.


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

Well,

I hate to post bad news but, There is no break-down on the carb listed. The part number for a complete carb is 46963 but is no longer available, I spent over a hour trying to find anything I could on a complete carb or kit and couldn't find anything. 

I have ran across a few of these obsolete carbs/units in the past and improvised with parts from other brand carbs to get them up and running or even on one put a different brand carb on it. It's a shame to have a low hour unit and not be able to get parts.

BTW, That is a Generac engine on this unit.....

Best of Luck, In getting this one back up and running.


----------



## ford390gashog (Jan 4, 2008)

I think i will put on one of my spare Kohler carbs. It has the same mounts. Any idea on how many HP the engine has?And what year this generator may be from?Also do you have access to any wiring diagrams? I am trying to figure out where the wires comingout of the junction box go.


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

There is no listing of engine HP or date of manufacture.

If I had to guess, Since this is a 3800 I would say 7 or 8hp. There is a good chance a Kohler K181 or Magnum 8 carb would be jetted OK to run this engine without being too rich/lean if you can get the throttle linkage to hook up right enough to work.

Here is the listed wire diagram for that unit, I blew it up large as possible;


----------

